# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  الإعلام الفرنسي يهدر دم دومينيك بعد إخفاق "الديوك الزرق" في يورو2008

## ابو نعيم

*في رد فعل غير مفاجئ بعد الخروج المخيب للأمال للمنتخب الفرنسي من نهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم (يورو 2008) طالبت وسائل الإعلام برأس ريمون دومينيك المدير الفني للفريق.

وجاء المقال الرئيسي لصحيفة "فرانس سوار" اليوم الأربعاء تحت عنوان "الاستقالة" ووضعت صورة لدومينيك وهو يغادر أرض الملعب بعد هزيمة فرنسا أمام إيطاليا صفر/2 أمس الثلاثاء.

وذكرت الصحيفة "مع وجود دفاع من /الجبن السويسري/. وخط وسط بدون أي فكر ومجرد شبح واحد فقط في خط الهجوم فإن نظام دومينيك بأكمله وطريقته الكارثية في التدريب فشلت (أمس الثلاثاء) أمام إيطاليا.. هناك طريق واحد أمامه.. الباب".

وبدأت المطالبة برحيل دومينيك بعد دقائق قليلة فقط من نهاية المباراة أمام إيطاليا عندما صرح المدافع الفرنسي الدولي ولاعب بايرن ميونيخ الألماني السابق بيكسينت ليزارازو لإذاعة "ار تي ال" قائلا "يجب أن نمضي للأمام. ولا يمكن أن نبدأ من جديد بنفس المدرب".

ورشح ليزارازو زميلين سابقين له في المنتخب الفرنسي لخلافة دومينيك وهما ديديه ديشان ، الذي سبق له تدريب موناكو الفرنسي ويوفنتوس وتورينو الإيطاليين ، ولوران بلان الذي قاد فريق بوردو الفرنسي للتأهل إلى دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم المقبل في الموسم الأول له مع الفريق.

وتولى دومينيك /56 عاما/ تدريب المنتخب الفرنسي الشهير باسم "الديوك الزرق" في تموز/يوليو 2004 وقاد الفريق للتأهل إلى نهائي كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا حيث خسر أمام إيطاليا بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.

وفي أعقاب الخروج المخيب للآمال من يورو 2008 والتي حصل فيها الفريق على نقطة واحدة فقط وأحرز هدفا واحدا في ثلاث مباريات، سلطت صحيفة "ليكيب" الضوء على "الخطأ الفادح" لدومينيك باعتماده على اللاعبين القدامى أمثال المدافعين ويلي سانيول وليليان تورام وكذلك طريقته "غير المترابطة منطقيا" في التدريب.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن "الحذر الزائد أمام رومانيا (صفر/صفر) والتراخي الزائد أمام هولندا (1/4) وسوء الحظ المبالغ فيه أمام إيطاليا (صفر/2) جعل فرنسا تغادر يورو 2008 من الباب الخلفي.. دومينيك أفسد بطولته الأوروبية (يورو)".

وأشارت صحيفة "لو باريزيان" اليوم إلى أنه "منذ البداية ارتكب دومينيك أخطاء فادحة"، موضحة أن لاعب خط وسط الفريق باتريك فييرا الذي جلس على مقاعد البدلاء في المباريات الثلاث إثر إصابته في القدم أرسل خطابا إلى الاتحاد الفرنسي لكرة القدم اتهم فيه دومينيك وجهازه المعاون بعدم الكفاءة.

ومثل باقي وسائل الإعلام رجحت "لو باريزيان" أن يتولى دي شامب تدريب المنتخب الفرنسي خلفا لدومينيك.

وفي مقابلة مع صحيفة "ليكيب" بعد الهزيمة أمس رفض دومينيك مجددا التكهن بشأن مستقبله ولكنه شدد على أن "هذا الفريق له مستقبل حقيقي".



*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور على الخبر

بس تشكيلته ما كانت كويسه ابداً 

خاصة انه ما دخل تريزيقيت في المنتخب

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور على الخبر
> 
> بس تشكيلته ما كانت كويسه ابداً 
> 
> خاصة انه ما دخل تريزيقيت في المنتخب


*شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*

----------


## غسان

> مشكور على الخبر
> 
> بس تشكيلته ما كانت كويسه ابداً 
> 
> خاصة انه ما دخل تريزيقيت في المنتخب


مشكور ابو نعيم على الخبر ...... ومشكور خالد على الرد .... بس تريزيجيه ليس بالاعب الصاروخ  هنري وبنزيمه افضل منه     بس خطأ المدرب عدم اشراكه لمالودا واختياره لحارس مرمى ليس كفؤ

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور ابو نعيم على الخبر ...... ومشكور خالد على الرد .... بس تريزيجيه ليس بالاعب الصاروخ  هنري وبنزيمه افضل منه     بس خطأ المدرب عدم اشراكه لمالودا واختياره لحارس مرمى ليس كفؤ


ان معك بالكلام 

بس لاعب مثل تريزيقيت

معروف عند الطليان 

يعني صيته عالي 

بعدين لا تنسى انو هو سبب خسارتهم امم اوروبا في سنة من السنوات 

مع انو فوزهم كأس العالم الماضي

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور ابو نعيم على الخبر ...... ومشكور خالد على الرد .... بس تريزيجيه ليس بالاعب الصاروخ  هنري وبنزيمه افضل منه     بس خطأ المدرب عدم اشراكه لمالودا واختياره لحارس مرمى ليس كفؤ


*شكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل انا معك بنسبة لحارس*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ان معك بالكلام 
> 
> بس لاعب مثل تريزيقيت
> 
> معروف عند الطليان 
> 
> يعني صيته عالي 
> 
> بعدين لا تنسى انو هو سبب خسارتهم امم اوروبا في سنة من السنوات 
> ...


*صدقة تربز معروف عن الطلبيان بس الحظ ما كان معه في المبارة 
يلسمو على مرورك وردك الجميل*

----------

